# Wyoming Deer Thanks



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Just wanted to thank all of those that helped me out with my first out of state Wyoming deer hunt (you know who you are). This was anover the counter tag. My brother and I had a blast.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Right on those are a couple of shooters for sure. Congrats.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice bucks there congrats to you!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

That's awesome. What unit were you hunting?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great bucks there.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Bucks, may I ask what Region??


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice!! been thinking about putting in up there, what was the total over the counter cost for those tags?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

d $326 give or take, then add the taxi bill to that.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some nice bucks congrats. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! In watching a Sportsman's Warehouse video covering a WY hunt it said something about nonresidents having to have a guide by law-is that not the case in this region? I think that video was for the migration hunt in the NE corner of the state.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

That a girl Tig! Great bucks. If anyone deserves to shoot a monster muley its itchy. He probably would kill a lot more animals every year but he takes his wife hunting with him and lets her shoot first. Class act if you ask me. Good work!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Very nice! In watching a Sportsman's Warehouse video covering a WY hunt it said something about nonresidents having to have a guide by law-is that not the case in this region? I think that video was for the migration hunt in the NE corner of the state.


From page 12 of the 2010 Wyoming Nonresident proclamation booklet: *Nonresident Big Game or Trophy Game hunters are required to have a professional guide or a Resident guide only if hunting in designated wilderness areas.*

Areas requiring guides for Big Game hunting are marked on the Nonresident hunting maps. Basically, they are the Wilderness Areas in the northwest; the Absarokas, Wind Rivers and Tetons; and in the north central mountain Wilderness Areas in the Bighorns.

Any Wyoming resident can get a Resident guide license for free. It allows me to guide 2 nonresidents. I can't take any money (renumerations) though.

see: http://legisweb.state.wy.us/statutes/ti ... CH2AR4.htm


----------

